# Never buy from Wu Jim (cn-slingshots)



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I got a roll of bad, unusable rubber from him, contacted him about it, and his response was that he is aware that many complain about it, and in a few words, that he is not responsible for the faulty product he sells, so I have to suck it up. 
No problem, there are many vendors to spend my money on, and Wu Jim won't be one of them anymore.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Go to GZK. Or buy from Nathan. He will stand behind what he sells.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Something he obviously hasn't learned yet is that one unhappy customer with access to communities like this can blow a hole in your business like a cannon ball through foil. 

Thanx for the word.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> Go to GZK. Or buy from Nathan. He will stand behind what he sells.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would buy from Nathan, but for a single supersure pouch, I have to pay $10 shipping, so it is not worth it.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Something he obviously hasn't learned yet is that one unhappy customer with access to communities like this can blow a hole in your business like a cannon ball through foil.
> Thanx for the word.


Exactly. If he doesnt make it right, after he reads this thread, then he is the only one that will lose.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Definitely not a way to get return customers nobody likes getting shafted and the worst part is he new and kept selling the bad product!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

PIAO YU (Aliexpress) has been reliable for all the purchases I made there, including "Precise" rubber. Strongly recommended.

"Mr Yang outdoors supplies store" (Aliexpress) is another good seller I can recommend. However, "YX Extraordinary Store" is mediocre (damaged or fractured wood grips, sights that don't fit in specific slots, etc.), albeit that they do have a huge selection of slingshots. Not so "extraordinary" :hmm: .

To some extent, it's a case of reading the customer feedback and service ratings for each Chinese online seller at Ali. I now stick to the aforementioned sellers when I do need something.

If you do receive a shoddy product, Aliexpress does have the "open a dispute" option: I have had 2 slingshots fully refunded without having to send them back to China. Just make sure you take a good photo of the problem and submit this with a detailed explanation. They handle the rest.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> PIAO YU (Aliexpress) has been reliable for all the purchases I made there, including "Precise" rubber. Strongly recommended.
> 
> "Mr Yang outdoors supplies store" (Aliexpress) is another good seller I can recommend. However, "YX Extraordinary Store" is mediocre (damaged or fractured wood grips, sights that don't fit in specific slots, etc.), albeit that they do have a huge selection of slingshots. Not so "extraordinary" :hmm: .
> 
> ...


I had an item refunded from AliExpress too. AliExpress does take care of its customers. I just had the impression that I was buying from a reputable seller, that is all. We all do mistakes, I made one, I learned my lesson, which was a cheap one, thankfully, and now I know better.
I still have some hopes he will come through, to be honest. Not because of the value of the item, purely for ethical reasons, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It is confirmed, the guy is posting videos in his fb page but doesnt answer my messages. I expected as much, but it is sad when you get to realise another dishonest person is out there.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> PIAO YU (Aliexpress) has been reliable for all the purchases I made there, including "Precise" rubber. Strongly recommended.
> 
> "Mr Yang outdoors supplies store" (Aliexpress) is another good seller I can recommend. However, "YX Extraordinary Store" is mediocre (damaged or fractured wood grips, sights that don't fit in specific slots, etc.), albeit that they do have a huge selection of slingshots. Not so "extraordinary" :hmm: .
> 
> ...


Agreed, I have purchased slings and Precise from PIAO YU on Aliexpress, and no troubles whatsoever........have also purchased some Precise from www.wish.com, BUT both sites ship from China, so it takes a few weeks to get the product, and I've been totally happy with all I've received from both sites so far.


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Word spreads and it's amazing how many vendors either don't know or don't care. Especially in a small community like this. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

skropi said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Go to GZK. Or buy from Nathan. He will stand behind what he sells.
> ...


For small pouch orders you can contact me.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Going to have to go against the flow on this one. Have dealt with Wu Jim since I started shooting slingshots. Have purchased slingshots and materials, never any issues and quality also excellent.

I actually got some Precise 0.65 from him in June and it's fine and I'll be ordering more band and material from him very soon.

His English isn't very good which is why he frequently doesn't reply to posts on YouTube. I think there has been more of a communication problem on this occasion.

His refund policy states

"Refund Policy
We don't offer return service, because of the shipping fee. If you found serious quality problem, please contact us in the very first time.

And remember to take pics or videos to proof that's the quality problem. Once we confirmed , we would negotiate with you and to offer you a satisfiable resolution".


----------



## joe roberts (Sep 7, 2015)

I had a bad roll off him and messaged him and he replaced it no problem within a week.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats a shame! I hope he decides to make it right.

Can't remember if you have tried GZK bands but I am liking the .66 and .62 samples he provided in my last 2 slingshot purchases from him. Both are nice and snappy. I just started using the .62 yesterday so I can't speak to longevity yet but the .66 is going strong after 300+ shots with no sign of wear.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Thats a shame! I hope he decides to make it right.
> Can't remember if you have tried GZK bands but I am liking the .66 and .62 samples he provided in my last 2 slingshot purchases from him. Both are nice and snappy. I just started using the .62 yesterday so I can't speak to longevity yet but the .66 is going strong after 300+ shots with no sign of wear.


I ordered 10m of gzk 0.66 this morning ????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Order all my tubes and Flats from GZK and Nathan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I know a bunch of British shooters that buy a lot from Wu jim. I've gotten bad tubes from Dankung. But it's not worth the trouble of sending them back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> I know a bunch of British shooters that buy a lot from Wu jim. I've gotten bad tubes from Dankung. But it's not worth the trouble of sending them back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I once got a roll from a store in AliExpress that wasnt up to the advertised specs, and I got refunded without sending it back. 
Look, I really don't care about the bands, its just that I cant trust that store anymore. If he just offered a solution, a discount even, I would probably just said that its ok.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> PIAO YU (Aliexpress) has been reliable for all the purchases I made there, including "Precise" rubber. Strongly recommended.
> 
> "Mr Yang outdoors supplies store" (Aliexpress) is another good seller I can recommend. However, "YX Extraordinary Store" is mediocre (damaged or fractured wood grips, sights that don't fit in specific slots, etc.), albeit that they do have a huge selection of slingshots. Not so "extraordinary" :hmm: .
> 
> ...


*Not always. I ordered a nylon Antelope from the Sexy Bus Store (lame name, I know). I ordered 2 more bc I really liked it ... no problem and they arrived in 9 days. Then I ordered 3 more as backups and gifts ... only a small bag of clay ammo arrived. When questioned, they lied and lied some more, then finally claimed the wholesaler no longer supplied that model and offered a 2/3 refund I filed a dispute for a full refund, but Ali Express sided with the store for some inscrutable reason. Out of 29 AliEx slingshot related orders, that's the only store I won't ever buy from again. *

*After dozens of Dankung orders, they pulled a 'bait & switch' number on an order that never was resolved to my satisfaction. Now I largely ignore their stale, overpriced inventory. There are several AliEx stores that sell most of the same products much cheaper and faster, and have been very reliable.*


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Dankung did that to me once too, but then they re sent the bait I ordered and let me keep the switch 

Bummer about Wu Jim. I've never had any problems with my orders from him. So, I never got to see how he supports his customers.


----------



## joe roberts (Sep 7, 2015)

Just stating that I had a bad roll and he replaced it . If you read what I wrote surely it was obvious what I was saying is not rocket science.
And i think you'll find I have been on here a while and done a lot more than 4 posts.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

joe roberts said:


> Just stating that I had a bad roll and he replaced it . If you read what I wrote surely it was obvious what I was saying is not rocket science.
> And i think you'll find I have been on here a while and done a lot more than 4 posts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


In the mobile version it shows 5 active messages ... I sincerely apologise.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

skropi said:


> I got a roll of bad, unusable rubber from him, contacted him about it, and his response was that he is aware that many complain about it, and in a few words, that he is not responsible for the faulty product he sells, so I have to suck it up.
> No problem, there are many vendors to spend my money on, and Wu Jim won't be one of them anymore.


I called that one huh buddy! .. that sucks .. he did the same to me .. told me basically oh well!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > I got a roll of bad, unusable rubber from him, contacted him about it, and his response was that he is aware that many complain about it, and in a few words, that he is not responsible for the faulty product he sells, so I have to suck it up.
> ...


A trader that takes all the profit, but none of the risks lol!


----------

